# Best temperature for goldfish?



## Eriya

Hi there,

I've got a small question regarding best temperature for fantail goldfish. Most of the information I read online says that the best temp for them is around 74F (which is between 23-24 degrees Celcius?). But after reading a few posts on here it sounds like 23-24C is tropical temperature? So I'm a bit unsure what to do. I've got a new tank with a heater and am currently trying to get the temperature up to 23-24C (there's no fish in just yet), because I thought that's best for them, but now I'm not sure if I should not try to keep it lower than that. Any help would be great 

Emily


----------



## DoodlesRule

surely goldfish are cold water not tropical


----------



## goose101

in the latest issue of practical fishkeeping it says 23c is the best for fantails....


----------



## Eriya

goose101 said:


> in the latest issue of practical fishkeeping it says 23c is the best for fantails....


Cool, that's the temperature I've got just now, thanks a lot


----------



## alan g a

Although technically cold water fish, Fantails and other fancy breeds of goldfish don't tend do well in cold water. Why this is though, I have no idea.


----------



## Eriya

alan g a said:


> Although technically cold water fish, Fantails and other fancy breeds of goldfish don't tend do well in cold water. Why this is though, I have no idea.


Yeah, that's why I was confused, as I knew they're coldwater fish, yet most websites recommended keeping them in warmer water. Thanks for the help


----------



## goose101

the 'coldwater' fish you find in pet shops are actually 'temperate' fish.... you can put so many 'tropical' fish into cooler water too.... but to make it easier for ppl its 'tropical' and 'coldwater' that way the fish shops can save time trying to tell ppl what works in ppls tanks. 

fancy goldfish can live in a temp range of 18-30C but the higher the temp, the more they eat, the more they poop which means more waste, ppl need better filtration and more frequent water changes...


----------



## hobbs2004

goose101 said:


> the 'coldwater' fish you find in pet shops are actually 'temperate' fish.... you can put so many 'tropical' fish into cooler water too.... but to make it easier for ppl its 'tropical' and 'coldwater' that way the fish shops can save time trying to tell ppl what works in ppls tanks.
> 
> fancy goldfish can live in a temp range of 18-30C but the higher the temp, the more they eat, the more they poop which means more waste, ppl need better filtration and more frequent water changes...


However, or rather additionally, I guess there is the added problem of less dissolved oxygen being available in warmer tanks.


----------



## toffee44

I keep mine at 23c


----------



## toffee44

What water temperature do goldfish need? | Features | Practical Fishkeeping


----------



## Eriya

Thanks again


----------



## Jerrysmith

Even though gold fish are for unheated water, I think warm water
is also good for we know that fish disease thrives from cool water..


----------



## Jesse11

seems need 23c


----------

